# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > پروژه‌های Open Source >  همکاری در تولید نرم افزاز ساخت افزونه برای مرورگر کروم

## NitroPlus

سلام
امروز قصد دارم یه پروژه جدید رو شروع کنم اونم یه نرم افزار ایجاد افزونه برای کروم
در این زمینه ایجاد افزونه برای کروم اطلاعات کامل دارم اما خواستم تیمی کار کنیم! بنابر این هر کی خواست اعلام آمادگی کنه تا کار رو شروع کنیم!

----------


## barnamenevisforme

سلام
اگر امکانش هست کمی در مورد برنامتون و،محیط کد نویسی،توابع کتابخانه ای و ... بیشتر توضیح بدید.

----------


## NitroPlus

باشه، به چشم
این پروژه همونطور که گفتم برای مرورگر محبوبم گوگل کروم اکستنشن و اپلیکیشن طراحی میکنه!
اگه افزونه های کروم رو نصب کرده باشید تا حالا می بینید که بغضیاشون تو صفحه APP قرار می گیره و بعضی هم داخل نوار آدرس که دارای یه Popup هست
این نرم افزار نیازی به محیط کد نویسی نداره و تمامی کاربرها چه حرفه ای و چه مبتدی می تونن از این برنامه استفاده کنن!

اما اطلاعاتی در مورد چگونگی طراحی افزونه:
ما برای طراحی افزونه به JSON,HTML و هر تکنولوژی طراحی وب نیاز داریم

----------


## IamOverlord

یه دید کلی و مختصر از چگونگی انجام کار بدید...

----------


## NitroPlus

سلام
کروم اصلاً برای نرم افزار طراحی اکستنشن فاز نمیده! می خوام برای فایر فاکس این کار رو بکنم!
در مورد چگونگی انجام پروژه هم بهتره بگم اول دستی یه افزونه برا فایر بزنیم تا پیچ و خم کار دستمون بیاد بعد نرم افزارشو بزنیم!

----------


## Amir Mohammad 99

پروژه به کجا رسید ؟

----------

